# What do you do when you go on holiday??



## MintyST

Hi I`m new to the world of reptiles and would like to have a bearded dragon. But i`m one of these people who does their homework first, which i think is the best thing to do. I`ve only been on the site for a day or so and found quite a bit of info (thumbs up and thanks).

What i would like to know is how do you feed your beardie when your on your holidays days out with the family etc?


Thanks in advance Roberto


----------



## RedDragon619

MintyST said:


> Hi I`m new to the world of reptiles and would like to have a bearded dragon. But i`m one of these people who does their homework first, which i think is the best thing to do. I`ve only been on the site for a day or so and found quite a bit of info (thumbs up and thanks).
> 
> What i would like to know is how do you feed your beardie when your on your holidays days out with the family etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance Roberto


well i dont do "holidays" whatever they are :whistling2:

but if im going to be out all day i make sure there Vivs are clean and they have there veg 1st thing then give them there normal amount of crickets + afew more than norm and go, everything is on a stat so i dont worry about that but as for more than a day i would have to get someone i TRUST to pop in twice aday and look after them.

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Ch+Stewie

If it's just a day out then your Beardy would be fine to wait until the next day for his/her next feed. You can just put the lamps/heating on plug in timers.

If you were going away for more than a day maybe a trust worthy neighbour or friend might be willing to go in to feed your beardy or maybe have them over to stay if it's a long holiday? Although some people don't like to do this because they're scared of the bugs or even the Beardy! In this case most reptile shops offer holiday services like a dog kennel or cattery. I've often seen reptiles 'on holiday' in reptile shops. I find they're kept in vivs that are smaller than i'd like, but you could probably find one who will care for your beardy just how you'd like. 

There are also autofeeders but I personally wouldn't trust these on a long holiday as you never know if it's not worked properly.


----------



## redder

youll ned to get somone else to while your away though i dont have lizard so im not sure how long they can go without ect


----------



## Tarn~Totty

Ive been thinking about this too over the last few weeks...I could probably get someone to sort my beardie for a day or two, but no way could I do it for a week, I just wouldnt trust anyone to beardie sit for that long.

Bit of a bugger for the kids, who want to go away on holiday for a week. We went off for the day last weekend, I cleaned them out and fed them all before I went anywhere so they were ok.

:hmm:I could always send the kids away for a week...that would be like a holiday for me anyway :lol2:

edit....there are reptile boarding people/places on the forum, dunno how practical that would work out for you but its a thought : victory:


----------



## TEENY

Days out are easy they are okm to be left for the day if they are watered and fed before you go out.
Holidays or time away is harder. I personally have a house/pet sitter, my lovely sister. She is going to try it for the first time at beginning of next month for a weekend. I am staying on the Island still but have friends coming over so we are making a mini holiday. I am a little nervous as it will be all the pets and i have a fair few plus i will ahve snake eggs in incubator too:gasp:
I am sure she can cope with it all tho


----------



## Antw23uk

My beardie usually goes into boarding and my snakes stay at home with the cat and our house sitter. He looked after the new cresties as well this year so to be honest he could have done the beardie as well but i wasnt sure if she was going to lay before i left or not so i wanted her in competent hands if she did and if there were any issues (all eggs went in the bin btw)
She laid before we left but as i had her booked in already she went into boarding.

We are in the process of house hunting at the moment so holidays stop for me now ... for a few years at least : victory:

For a day and a night? Timer feeder for the cat and plenty of fresh food and water for the rest. My beardie is 6 this year so long gone are the days of feeding her live everyday :2thumb:


----------



## vicjim

For a day you are fine as long as you feed them and give fresh water before you go. For any longer, you will need to get some one in to feed/water/spot check them. As said some pet shops do offer boarding, start getting a trust worthy friend over to get used to handling and feeding them or find some one near by who has reps them selves who wouldn't mind looking after them for you. We look after a few peoples animals when they go away and they usually provide their own food and a few quid towards our food bill lol.

Well done you on thinking ahead :welcome:


----------



## clairethorn

i don't do holidays...too many pets!!!!:blush:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

My neighbour has a couple of beardies and now snakes too so she comes in a couple of times a day to check on my pets and my pup goes to stay with her while i am away. :2thumb:

You just need to increase your number of reptile keeping friends :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg

when i went away for a week my neighbour was brilliant and kept an eye on them...

1-LIGHTING AND HEATING
put timers on the plugs.

2-FOOD
i collected as many cricket tubs as poss....
then sorted out bugs and veg for each day and pop them in a seperate tub and labled it with the day and reptiles name and what vitemins was needed (monday-spike'beardy dragon'-calcium)

3-WATER
not quite sure bout this one, ideally this needs to be changed daily....i was lucky enough to have someone do this for me.
but i've been told that you can get some sort of magical tablet that keeps the water fresh from aquatic centres, but i dont know if it will be toxic or anything sorry.

4-CLEANING
i just done it when i got back, alot of people tend to clean their viv out once a week so this shouldnt be too bad

5-OTHERS
she checked in on them everymorning and evening
you could leave a list or a time sheet to help to person looking after them

or

some pet shops look after you pets for a fee (the one near me charges £15 per tank per week) but book in advance.


----------

